# One wild ride!



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is an oldie but goodie tractor pull crash that happened about 10 years ago in Germany. I am surprised the driver did not loose his arm as he put it out to brake his fall when the tractor rolled over! It appears the nobody was seriously hurt. Had the driver been incapacitated, that would have been REAL ugly when that tractor went into the stands under full power. 

Tractor Pulling Crash Iwan 1996


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Never had seen that one before! Amazing that he was able to get it stopped and walked away from it!


----------



## StCroixTractors (May 24, 2010)

Notice he put his hand out to break his fall. YIKES!!! scary!!! Very lucky man! Talk about some power tho.


----------



## Porsche Diesel (Jun 7, 2010)

He's one lucky man,i see he landed on his head when it flipped over.


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

1st it is partly his fault, unless there was some mechanical failure, this shouldve never happened. he should have let off the throttle, all pullers have spring loaded throttles. If he didnt have one that is his own fault. But there is the chance that something went haywire and they stuck at WOT.

2nd. that would never happen today as all tractors are equipped with emergency shutoffs. They work two ways, one is if the tractor ever breaks away it will get shut down, the other way is operated by the sled operator, he/she pushs a button and it pulls the shutoff on the tractor. The sled operator wouldve pulled the shutoff before the tractor came unhooked and if he/she didnt then the breakaway wouldve taken into effect.

Diesel engines use air shutoffs
al ofhters use electrical shutoffs.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Watching it a couple times, I think most of us would have put that hand up......just 'human instinct.' It also sounds like the power was off as soon as it came loose. Yea, that would have been a real mess if it'd gone thru the stands.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Wow! Does that happen often?


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

rollovers, yes they still happen.

coming unhooked, yes that still happens.

But now most tractors have emergency shutoffs, spring loaded throttles, SFI roll cages, skid rails for when a front wheel breaks off, and secondary safety hitches.


----------



## Leon Renaud (Mar 23, 2010)

I was lucky enough to meet and work with Art Arfons as part of his pit crew when he came out to Thompson Ct. for a couple years even if the driver killed the power on that tractor right away those engines won't stop putting out enough power to move that tractor for several seconds after the power is killed !That tractor looks like it could very well be an old Green Monster they had no direct drive a turbine fan was mounted directly to the rear ends input shaft and the engine would blow through this fan turning the rear the brakes could not stop the tractor under full power it had to power down first the brakes were for moving under light power hooking up etc. When Art shut down at the end of a pull the rear wheels would still spin long enough to dig a pretty big rut that they would have to pull him out of.Art built several jet tractors for other drivers the frame etc. on this looks like a match to the Green Monster I got to work with.The Blue Angel was another jet tractor Art built back then.I still have the first pit pass Art gave me off his own shirt hanging on my living room wall I wish I had had autograph it but I didn't think of it then !He did give me a print out of the Green Monster with all the specs and did autograph that.Art and his family sent me and my family Christmas cards every year for more than 20 years I was very sorry to hear of his passing .


----------

